# sacanagem



## rericri

Ciao a tutti!
Adoro esse fórum fantástico! Por favor, alguém pode ajudar-me a compreender o significado da palavra ‘sacanagem’?
Espero que não seja vulgar mesmo.
(Peço desculpa pelos erros, sou italiana e não conheço bem a língua).
Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Ciao rericri, benvenuta!

Sacanagem tem o significado mais primitivo (vulgar) de _ato libidinoso ou imoral_; _libertinagem, devassidão_ , mas hoje é normalmente usada com outras conotações e é falada informalmente pela maioria das pessoas com esses sentidos:
1 - ato, dito ou procedimento próprio de sacana (espertalhão, trocista); 
2 - ato praticado contra alguém como gracejo ou peça, 
3- comentário divertido ou perverso que se faz sobre alguém ou algo; troça, gozação, 
4 - ato perverso; maldade, deslealdade 

Portanto, acredito que você a ouviu neste sentido mais usado atualmente; não é considerado vulgar, apenas informal.


----------



## Outsider

Não sou brasileiro, mas vou arriscar dizer que "sacanagem" tem um espectro de conotações possíveis que vão desde "brincadeira inofensiva" até "maldade cruel", passando por "brincadeira de mau gosto".
Que me corrijam se estou enganado...


----------



## Vanda

É isto, Out. Hoje, eu  uso informalmente a palavra sem ficar  . Lembro-me que na minha adolescência (ahem, it's not a long time ago, though  ) "menina de família" não dizia estas coisas.


----------



## apblopes

Acho que até hoje não é uma palavra muito bem vista.  Em uma roda de amigos bem íntimos se usa eventualmente. Por exemplo, eu uso no sentido de "algo que não se faz ou que não devia ser feito com alguém". Algo assim: "pôxa, eu confiei em você e você mentiu para mim. Sacanagem!"
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Zézinha

Para mim (sou de Lisboa) dizer sacanagem é vulgar, e significa uma grande patifaria.  Em Lisboa, chamar sacana a alguém é insultá-lo a sério, e n~ao se pode usar ligeiramente, é uma ofensa.  Entre amigos, ou no meu círculo de amigos, pode ser usado de forma depreciativa, por ex. dizer (eu n~ao digo essas coisas...) "ele é um grande sacana" significa "é um tipo horrível/asqueroso/má pessoa".  Sacanagem é o que essa pessoa faz.


Tenho um teclado alem~ao...


----------



## Zézinha

Desculpem, mas fiquei a pensar, e depois de uma pesquisa confirmei que em portugués de Portugal, sacanagem diz-se sacanice, muito embora, e devido às telenovelas brasileiras, extremamente populares, a palavra sacanagem entrou na linguagem comum. Continua para nós com o significado forte de sacanice, acto de patifaria, acto próprio de um/a sacana/patife/biltre. Enfim, Rericri, se vier a Portugal, n~ao chame sacana a ninguém, e evite dizer que alguém faz sacanagens ou sacanices, mesmo que seja verdade. É considerada express~ao popular e ofensiva. Ou se lhe apetecer diga, cada um/a faz e diz aquilo que entende por bem fazer ou dizer. N~ao é verdade?


----------



## Dela

Concordo com todos, mas ainda assim, sacanagem pode ter a conotação sexual como em: "Hoje estou a fim de uma sacanagem".

Nesse caso o uso é um tanto vulgar. Mas existe.


----------



## rericri

Zézinha said:
			
		

> Enfim, Rericri, se vier a Portugal, n~ao chame sacana a ninguém


muito obrigada pelas respostas e pelos sugerimentos  .


eu entendi essa palavra no film ‘a partilha’, quando uma protagonista queria falar ao telefone com auguém, mas as irmãs esqueceram de passar o telefone para ela. e então ela diz: ‘sacanagem!'

(meu português é nojento , tenho vergonha, mas sou autodidata)


----------



## Vanda

Rericri,

Não tenha vergonha do seu português, está muito bom! Autodidata? Uau! Menina você vai longe! Há quanto tempo você está estudando? 

Um pequeno detalhe:
 pelos sugerimentos  pelas sugestões....


----------



## rericri

uh, certo! sugestões!   
estudo depois de cinco anos, sozinha, como na pequena cidade onde moro em Itália não tem cursos. 
os amigos brasileiros me ajudam falando mas não sabem resolver as dudas gramaticais.
teria que ir a Milão, mais é muito difícil com uma belíssima filhinha de três anos! em italiano, se diz ‘todos os ratos são lindos pelas mães delis’!


----------



## Outsider

Talvez isto a ajude:



			
				rericri said:
			
		

> uh, certo! sugestões!
> estudo há cinco anos, sozinha, como na pequena cidade onde moro em Itália não tem cursos.
> os amigos brasileiros me ajudam falando mas não sabem resolver as dúvidas gramaticais.
> teria que ir a Milão, mas é muito difícil com uma belíssima filhinha de três anos! em italiano, se diz ‘todos os ratos são lindos para as mães deles’!


----------



## rericri

obrigada pela sua ajuda, outsider  

é incredível que ninguém em Itália estude português. é uma língua maravilhosa, cheirosa, exótica, musical.


----------



## Outsider

De nada. "Incrível."


----------



## Maria Maya

"sacanagem" no Brasil é bem coloquial, não é algo que você fale na sala do chefe ou em uma reunião de trabalho, mas é normalmente usado. Quanto a ofender alguém, tudo depende do tom de voz.


----------



## apblopes

rericri said:
			
		

> (meu português é nojento , tenho vergonha, mas sou autodidata)


Desculpe, vou discordar, seu português é surpreendentemente bom para alguém que aprendeu sozinha. Você comete erros menores, mas consegue se fazer entender perfeitamente, que é o mais importante. 
Parabéns.


----------



## Tomby

Rericri: por favor leia a partir do ponto #9 deste _link_ do nosso fórum:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=875088#post875088


----------



## Arirock

olà, alguém me ajude!

Estou escrevendo a minha tese de licenciatura em lingua brasileira e preciso de um esclarecimento sobre o significado de "Sacana" nessa frase do romance "As meninas" de Lygia Fagundes Telles.
Alguém pode me ajudar?

Obrigadissima!

A frase é esta: "Só de porre me deixa em paz essa sacana"


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Arirock!

Sacana, que é de origem chula, pode significar:
1. Que não tem caráter; canalha, patife. 
 2. Malandro, sabido, espertalhão. 
 3. pessoa sem-vergonha, libidinosa, libertina. 



> Só de porre me deixa em paz essa sacana"


 
De porre, penso que você já sabe, é a pessoa que está bêbada. E quanto ao sacana, pode ser qualquer um dos adjetivos mencionados acima.


----------



## Arirock

Obrigadissima, Vanda! precisava de esse esclarecimento.


----------



## Bastoune

Olá, gente!

Tem uma palavra que eu ouço muito aquí no Rio, e eu acho poder entender o significado dela, mas como se escreve e como posso explicá-la aos meus amigos que não falam português.

"SACANAGEM"  O tal vez tem dois "c"?!?   Finalmente, eu entendo o contexto mas não poderia achar uma tradução boa em inglés ou francês.

Obrigado a todos pela sua ajuda!

TIM


----------



## Vanda

Olá bastoune,

Temos uma discussão sobre a mesma palavra, aqui.

No inglês? Talvez _naughty_ (adj).


----------



## tuxrox

Bastoune said:


> Olá, gente!
> 
> Tem uma palavra que eu ouço muito aquí no Rio, e eu acho poder entender o significado dela, mas como se escreve e como posso explicá-la aos meus amigos que não falam português.
> 
> "SACANAGEM"  O tal vez tem dois "c"?!?   Finalmente, eu entendo o contexto mas não poderia achar uma tradução boa em inglés ou francês.
> 
> Obrigado a todos pela sua ajuda!
> 
> TIM



Olá, TIM , essa palavra tem mais de uma  interpretação,  dependendo do contexto. Inclusive existem piadas do tipo trocadilho (what is called "pun" in English), devido a essa variedade de sentidos.  Mas o uso mais comum é bastante equivalente ao inglês "shenanigan".  Espero ter ajudado.

Originalmente , "sacanagem" tinha uma conotação sexual, sendo qualquer ato indecente ou indesejável social e/ou moralmente. Algo como "fornicação", só que era uma palavra chula (muitas mães dos anos 60 repreendiam severamente seus filhos se usassem tal palavra). Com o tempo acabou se transformando em qualquer atitude ruim, traiçoeira, que mostra desrespeito por quem a sofre. Por exemplo, provocar a demissão de um colega de trabalho para "herdar" seu posto.


----------



## ronanpoirier

tuxrox said:
			
		

> Originalmente , "sacanagem" tinha uma conotação sexual, sendo qualquer ato indecente ou indesejável social e/ou moralmente. Algo como "fornicação", só que era uma palavra chula (muitas mães dos anos 60 repreendiam severamente seus filhos se usassem tal palavra). Com o tempo acabou se transformando em qualquer atitude ruim, traiçoeira, que mostra desrespeito por quem a sofre. Por exemplo, provocar a demissão de um colega de trabalho para "herdar" seu posto.


Nos anos 70, a minha vizinha quase foi presa no Rio de Janeiro por ter dito essa palavra na rua em alto e bom som, ela conta. Que hilário.


----------

